

My best commit, ever. - nichochar
http://imgur.com/v6XWonk

======
ajanuary

      My math does the same as the guy's before...
    

No it doesn't. It returned 0.0 for 69.0 before, now it returns 6900.0.

~~~
nichochar
Right. We used to handle that in an exception in which the function ran. So my
math is theoretically better!

------
ralmeida
From your comment at reddit, I can't tell if you're joking or serious. Which
one is it? (serious question)

~~~
nichochar
I'm joking in the sense this commit is funny, it's just ridiculous how
complicated the previous code was. So complicated that people had left it
there refusing to touch it!

~~~
ralmeida
Are you aware that your code fails to produce the correct value for any note?
[http://www.tonalsoft.com/pub/news/pitch-
bend.aspx](http://www.tonalsoft.com/pub/news/pitch-bend.aspx)

------
atoponce
Hahahahahaha!!! I can't stop laughing! My sides hurt so bad! I'm crying, it's
so funny!

~~~
nichochar
ahaha yeah in the office we were rolling on the floor too :}

